# Mit UMTS / HSDPA zocken?



## Jared566 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage:

Kann ich über solch mobile Systeme gut zocken, oder muss ich mit aussetzern rechnen?
Ich zocke ein MMORPG (nein kein wow^^) aber auch ego shooter wie CoD4 (bald auch 6  )
Bekomm ich dabei sehr hohe Ping-Zeiten?

Die abdeckung soll bei mir recht gut sein, laut t-mobile

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## zicco93 (12. Oktober 2009)

hi also ein kollege hat HSCDPA und hat DURCHGEHEND nen ping von 80 auf einer entfernung zum server von ca. 350km  "hier stand Quatsch"

ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig klarheit schaffen 

mfg zicco


----------



## K3n$! (12. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich das nun schon mitbekommen habe, ist zocken via Funk sehr ungeeignet.

Wenn du gern mit Latenzen <100ms spielst, viel Spaß , andernfalls würde ich auf normale Internetquellen zurückgreifen.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Jared566 (12. Oktober 2009)

geht ja um ne lanparty^^

haben ne hütte im garten, und bis dahin reicht kein w-lan und kabel verlegen hab ich keine lust zu ^^

(nicht nur um lanparty für mich ist so nen stick auch schneller als mein normales i-net )


----------



## K3n$! (12. Oktober 2009)

LanParty ?

Möchtest du das vielleicht mal genauer erklären ? 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

Verutlich will er während der Lan auch online sein. Wenn die Abdeckung er es hergibt, dann könntest du sogar mit ca. 100er Pings spielen. Bei COD wird das reichlich eng. Außerdem sind diese Tarife alles andere als günstig.

so far


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Oktober 2009)

zicco93 schrieb:


> hi also ein kollege hat HSCDPA und hat DURCHGEHEND nen ping von 80 auf einer entfernung zum server von ca. 350km aber is ja eig. egal denn es is ja *satelitt*



Was hat UMTS mit nem Satellit zu tun


----------



## Mosed (12. Oktober 2009)

Es reicht auf jeden Fall für MMORPGs, Strategie usw. Bei Shooter könnte es Probleme geben. Ob man bei wow oder ähnlichem einen Ping von 150ms oder sowas hat oder nicht ist wohl ziemlich egal.

Den genauen Ping, denn man mit UMTS hat, weiß ich nicht mehr - ich habe mal UMTS genutzt, aber Shooter habe ich nie online gespielt.

@El_Ruin: Das habe ich mich auch erst gefragt - es ist bedingt richtig. Es gibt wohl auch UMTS-Sendeanlagen über Sat (laut wikipedia), aber da man selber mit den Mobilfunkmasten eine Verbindung aufbaut, ist der Ping längst nicht so schlimm wie beim sogenannten SkyDSL. Wo ein Sat für UMTs genutzt wird, wüsste ich auch gerne.


----------



## Arctosa (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich wohne in einem DSL Loch wo wirklich gar nix geht und hab mir den SurfStick vom aldi inkl.
Alditalk geholt(jaja ich weiß eplus is ******* bla,bla) und Shooter sind online damit schon drin.
Hatte immer son ping von 70-80.


----------



## harl.e.kin (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja aufm Dorf kannste da schon Glück haben da nicht viele über den gleichen Node telefonieren werden, somit sind deine Daten wahrscheinlich so ziemlich das einzige was dort gesendet werden dürfte. In nem städtichen Gebiet, denke mal das dein Garten in ner Stadt sein wird, siehts da schlechter aus, da dort sicher mehr Leute im UMTS Netz telefonieren. Im UMTS Netz werden Datendienste zurückgestellt und Telefonate bevorzugt behandelt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Oktober 2009)

Habe selber schon mit einen Stick von T-Mobile cod4 gespielt. Mit HSDPA kam ich so auf 80 bis 260 vom Ping her, es geht aber würde es nicht empfehlen. Hast schnell mal Problemme mit das halt das Netz weg ist, schon geht nichts mehr.


----------



## Jared566 (13. Oktober 2009)

ich wohne aufm dorf 

und ich wär ja net der einzige der darüber zocken würde...

wären bestimmt 6 leute oder so.. 

aber ich denke ma wenn man alleine schon ne ping von ~100hat kann man das mit 6 leuten vergessen ^^

trotzdem besten dank 

Jared


----------



## Kaputt ? (13. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab auch einen Stick, aber ich muss dir sagen bei CS oder so wirst du nicht glücklich.
Es laggt einfach zu sehr und der Ping ist über 80. MMORPGS kann man damit spielen, stört auch net sonderlich der Ping. 
Beim Downloaden sinds meistens nur so 200 kb/s und beim uploaden (laut speedtest) die 700 kb/s


----------



## harl.e.kin (13. Oktober 2009)

Wozu mach ich ne Lan-Party wenn ich dann mit dem Leuten im Internet zock? Da kann ich mit denen auch von zu Hause aus im Netz zocken!


----------

